# Preamplificador para capsula microfono



## Trino (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un pequeño problema. Tengo que grabar unas frases en un Integrado monolítico de síntesis vocal (ISD 4004-16) mediante un PIC y una capsula microfono. Mi problema es que conectando directamente la capsula microfono al ISD4004 y luego reproducir las gravaciones estas se escuchan muy flojas y hay que chillar bastante para que se grabe algo.
En las hojas de caracteristicas del ISD me requiere que el audio entre con una tension de 32m Vp-p. Por lo que necesito es amplificar la señal de salido de la capsula microfono y no se muy bien como hacerlo. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar le estaria muy agradecido.
Muchas gracias por todo y un saludo a todos.


----------



## farzy (Ene 23, 2007)

espero que te sirva:


```
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news16/nota02.htm
```


----------



## Trino (Ene 24, 2007)

ok, muchas gracias


----------



## guillopolis (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola farzy, como estas ! ,soy nuevo en el foro y en el mundo de la electronica mis conocimientos son adkiridos aca en la net, entre en el link que dejastes y me parece adecuado con lo que estoy buscando, solo que mi duda es si este pre es el mas adecuado para uno de esos microfono de piezo electrico, opte por este tipo de microfono por una cuestion economica, intento usarlo para grabar instrumentos de percucion, precisamente un berimbau
YouTube - berimbau Gunga solo

solo que el piezo en si tiene muy poca señal y entonces pienso que si me armo este pre amlificador talves seria potable.
Que opinas al respecto ?, tal ves podria usar un microfono del telefono!, gracias y saludos !


----------

